# Vegas shooter, ISIS or crazy loon?



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

I reckon this idiot was an ISIS supporter, and the media and possibly government are trying downplay this into just a crazy old man.
The left are making the most of this to get firearms laws tightened, or even certain firearms banned. The left will be rubbing their hands, this is a great opportunity for them.
ISIS very rarely take responsibility for incidents if it was not them. This kinda reeks of anytime the UK has a terror attack, the media always say stuff like, lone wolf, mentally unstable, anything but, Islamic terrorist.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ISIS is Crazy Loon!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They are not down playing it. They are rewriting the past events in his life to fit their needs. They do not want to say the words Islamic terrorist convert. Remember Fort hood.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

There was an early report that ISIS was claiming the guy but from what I understand no evidence. Considering that Trump would love to blame ISIS but is not I suspect the shooter was just a nut job with serious planning.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

If it were isis they crossed a line and recruited a seemingly
red blooded American. This creates a whole new problem for
our country. Radical Islam often came with the face of a 
middle eastern person. If it from from a wealthy, gun owning,
white guy on social security its a bit daunting. 

I'll stand with my conspiracy theory until disproved. I believe
he is a closet liberal. He wanted to impose gun control on 
the people of this country. He bought all his guns legally to
prove the laws can't stop him. He killed conservatives 
because he knew it would have a greater impact then on
any other. Also because that's who he hated. With 
no published cause, no motive, and nothing to go on 
the country will blame the guns. Just like England did.
Just like Australia did. His motive was political, but to be
political he had to hide it.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I personally do not think he was an ISIS operative, an Isis SUPPORTER/sympathizer yes. It looks to me that this guy was a hard line left winger, maybe a communist, who DID support antifa/BLM and other domestic terrorism, simply because it is destructive to the USA. For those same reasons I believe that he,A;did support Islam, and B; had made contact or proxy-contact with solid Islamic extremist, who aided him in the planning of, if not the carrying out of the Las Vegas attack.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Why do people suspect this guy is ISIS related??? Just because he planned it out well? Don't you think an American could plan this out well without help from ISIS?

Occasionally some people just want to go out in a blaze of glory (or infamy) and do something to make sure they are remembered. I suspect this guy was just plain 'ol nuts.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I think it is too early for them to know and way to early for it to come out if they do know. I am not one to believe a lot of crazy ideas but then I never thought the Russians would interfere and try and hack US elections until they did last year.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Everyone is missing the venue and the ones he scouted out. Live music is the issue I'm telling you. The man hated the racket and live music. Which I can completely understand.

Could be the cans.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

He was a card carrying hard core Liberal. He hated Trump and his supporters it festered until he blew up and had to act. He was going to teach the country a lesson.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

@Jackangus you realize that your question is an oxymoron, correct? ISIS is insane and so was the gun man. Put both together and its o e flew over the kuku's nest. There are other far fetched in the minds of most possibilities.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Jackangus said:


> I reckon this idiot was an ISIS supporter, and the media and possibly government are trying downplay this into just a crazy old man.
> The left are making the most of this to get firearms laws tightened, or even certain firearms banned. The left will be rubbing their hands, this is a great opportunity for them.
> ISIS very rarely take responsibility for incidents if it was not them. This kinda reeks of anytime the UK has a terror attack, the media always say stuff like, lone wolf, mentally unstable, anything but, Islamic terrorist.
> 
> What do you guys think?


We can't rule out ISIS. 
We can't rule out that he's a loon, too - a copycat - who wanted to be infamous.
He broke the record for the most kill.

His dad was diagnosed as a psychopath (he was an infamous bank robber)....so maybe, he's a psychopath too.

Maybe, the secrecy to his motive and leaving everyone baffled, is a major part of his plan. That's why there is nothing to indicate anything about his motive. He meant to keep people guessing. He made sure of that. Speculations about him would keep him in the news longer, and he could still be speculated upon even in the future.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When a so called white male that they can brand a conservative doe something we know everything about his life in 1 hour. When a liberal does something like this it cover up time. You see it time and time again.
They have to adjust the facts. Of course in most cases it turns out the person was a hard core liberal.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The authorities will not mention his political leanings. 
That should tell us all we need to know, if he was Republican, it would be front page news.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

He was a patsy for the agenda. Whether he did so consciously or under brain washing techniques, we will never know. This is certain .... this was not a knee jerk reaction by a lone nut job. This was a planned attack to further an agenda, by many conspirators.

Things rarely just happen in the world of power and politics. They are either the result of consequences, the result of a payment or bribe, or another step in a planned agenda.

There are allowable casualties in this world of behind the scene maneuvering. He was not the first patsy, nor will he be the last.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The guys motive hasnt been revealed. 
But, he planned to kill, and did okay for a plan.
He had cameras, and was probably monitoring police scanners.
But, some professionals think it was a poorly executed amateurish kill..
Someone with a ACOG, training, and a suppressor could have done significantly more damage.
But, I would say he is crazy due to the fact he wanted to kill someone. He is also a coward for doing it from a distance.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If you believe the article below, the Vegas murderer was also into hiring prostitutes and acting out rape fantasies. Just thought I'd toss this out...

Vegas prostitute says Stephen Paddock enjoyed violent sex | Daily Mail Online


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> If you believe the article below, the Vegas murderer was also into hiring prostitutes and acting out rape fantasies. Just thought I'd toss this out...
> 
> Vegas prostitute says Stephen Paddock enjoyed violent sex | Daily Mail Online


Its guys like Paddock that give hookers and blow a bad name, now my wife will never let me go out and play! :vs_lol:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Using street drugs (if he did) while taking psychotropic meds is a volatile cocktail. Lots of people snap playing that game. Plus underlying violent tendencies to that mix....wow.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

How does his boozing shoot down being an Islamist?

Islam = no booze but do all the dope you want

Tried of just getting bump fired by hookers?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Nothing will ever convince me it was NOT and ISIS job, . . . 

The gubment has a vested interest in making it "terrorist" but not "radical Islamic terrorism".

Once they own up to an Islamic element in it, . . . they own up to the fact that DHS, FEMA, IRS, FBI, and the local Librarian combined cannot keep us safe from the *********.

THAT is a statement the gubment cannot allow to get out again. It happened on Dubya's watch at 9/11, . . . Obama could not let it be resurrected, . . . and Trump cannot afford it either.

But, . . . as said so many times, . . . we peons will never really know what happened.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Our laws protect the killers till they do their deed. We knew of so many killers, but until they act, we cant stop.
Even the SCOTUS said Police are not here to protect us, its only us.
Bin laden was using messenger service, Unabomber was using USPS, Beltway snipers were in a trunk, Dalhmer was given his last victim back by the Police. So many ways for people to commit crimes due to not being able to tell the future..
And there is FBI purposely assisting people into trying to kill or blow crap up then arresting them when they try..
Arm yourself, be alert to all yellow and red flags.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't think we will every know why. we do know it was planned.
and now stuff is going to get more difficult because the gov thinks laws prevent crime or something.


----------

